# Cosmotolgy manequin heads



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I got these last year and didn't get anything really done to them. 









Here they are again. The one I got that was already cut up is now green The other two are still works in progress.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I really like the green one... it's the eyes!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey Joker! Those things are pretty gross, in a good way, LOL.... I can't wait to see them all finished up... what are your plans for them in the end?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

the one on the right needs waterproof mascara!

these look good. I had been wondering what people did with them.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Ghostess said:


> I really like the green one... it's the eyes!


I was going for a glazed over cataract/dead eye look, but it just wasn't working out. Then one of the neighborhood kids watching me work said it looked weird because you couldn't see it's pupil. So I thought what they the heck took the wooden end of my brush stuck it in the paint and dotted two eyes. Pictures don't do it justice, it's pretty creep.



Dixie said:


> Hey Joker! Those things are pretty gross, in a good way, LOL.... I can't wait to see them all finished up... what are your plans for them in the end?


I'm planning on doing an asylum type theme this year and plan to make full bodies and stand them up in the haunt with live actors mixed in. I may used the more normal looking one and put her in a straight jacket crouched in a corner somewhere. Hopefully I can keep them guessing whats real and whats not.

I may have a source for some more heads so I could end up with several of these.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Haunted Bayou said:


> the one on the right needs waterproof mascara!
> 
> these look good. I had been wondering what people did with them.


I was trying to give her an upset scared look.

If there's a community college or cosmetology school in your area you might inquire to see if they have any left by previous students. They pay like $45 for them (real human hair), use them for a project and then they're done.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh no! It's the cast of "When Good Facials Go Bad"!

The one on the right reminds me of Tammy Faye Baker in a Saturday Night Live skit


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Joker, I love the one with the detached face.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I got to get me some of those.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

joker said:


> I was trying to give her an upset scared look.
> 
> If there's a community college or cosmetology school in your area you might inquire to see if they have any left by previous students. They pay like $45 for them (real human hair), use them for a project and then they're done.


What a great idea! Hey Joker, do you mind if I ask you how much they wanted for them? Just so I won't be shocked or something if I call one!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Dixie said:


> What a great idea! Hey Joker, do you mind if I ask you how much they wanted for them? Just so I won't be shocked or something if I call one!


New they're around $45 that's with no makeup and all their hair. These were already used, abused and abandoned. I told them what I wanted them for and they gladly donated them.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

I have three of these at home that I bought at a flea market for $55 or a little less than $20 apiece. 

Thanks for the suggestion about the Cosmetolgy school. I'll have to check that out.


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes, these look great Joker. I've been getting 'donations' of these for 4 years now once I found out that most of the students just discard them when they're done at the end of their semester. The new ones have an even more realistic look to them with moveable ears. Free, ahhh music to a haunters ears!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

ghubertu said:


> Yes, these look great Joker. I've been getting 'donations' of these for 4 years now once I found out that most of the students just discard them when they're done at the end of their semester. The new ones have an even more realistic look to them with moveable ears. Free, ahhh music to a haunters ears!


So what have you been doing with yours? Pics? You had to know someone was gonna ask


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Here's a few more results from what I've been doing with the heads:

The one on the left I just used some temporary tattoos that we picked up at wal-mart last year. They work really good for actors too, but can be difficult to remove.









Closer shot









Another one


















Added some of my recently made easy eyes to my faceless one. The blue one (looks green in the pic) I just cut out the eyes, made wrinkles with hot glue and then took the heat gun to melt the hot glue, then painted. I'm finding out that the hot glue doesn't stay on well so I may have to paper mache over it.

The ground breaker was done the same way, but I mached as the glue was really coming off of it. I then attached it with zip ties to a small bathroom trash can and used water hose to make the ribs also attaching with zipties. The shoulders are plastic bag/duct tape and pvc for the arms. I then mached the whole think, covered it with liquid nail and then used various stains and paints.

Need to build some more armatures for all these heads...lol


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Joker,

I've seen a few other posters mention using liquid nails, but . . . Are you using it to cover the entire prop for weather-proofing? If so, doesn't that get costly? And last, do you thin the LN in any way or just use it straight out of the tube?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

tot13 said:


> Joker,
> 
> I've seen a few other posters mention using liquid nails, but . . . Are you using it to cover the entire prop for weather-proofing? If so, doesn't that get costly? And last, do you thin the LN in any way or just use it straight out of the tube?


I used it in hopes of weather proofing the prop and I like the base color/texture you end up with. Not sure on the price as this was some I purchased last year. This prop took about a tube and a half. Not sure what you would use to thin it, but I didn't use anything. I just tried to thin it out with a putty knife as I applied it.

Putty knife cleans up easy after you let the LN dry. I then just use a box cutter to cut off.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, sick!! Nice work!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I love them! $45.00! I just saw them today for $69.99! I ended up sticking with the $3.79 foam wigheads haha. Good job


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

WOW, the corpse face looks like a real person, great job!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

AzKittie74 said:


> I love them! $45.00! I just saw them today for $69.99! I ended up sticking with the $3.79 foam wigheads haha. Good job


Well I didn't have to pay anything for these


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice job! 

I've seen a technique where tan-colored pleather, like you buy at crafting stores, is applied in odd shapes, then the seams are colored to look like sliced skin. The effect is a "patchwork" skin look.


----------

